# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  tjedan dojenja u Splitu

## zrinka

I ove godine slavimo Medjunarodni tjedan dojenja u Splitu, standom u Marmontovoj ulici, ispred Maje, u drustvu sa Klubom trudnica i roditelja Split.

U sklopu proslave za Vas smo pripremili:

- edukativni štand o dojenju, u subotu 7. listopada 2006. od 10 do 13 sati  u Splitu – Marmontova ulica, ispred Maje 

- Malu školu dojenja - radionica o dojenju pod vodstvom rodinih SOS savjetnica za dojenje; Split – u prostorima Udruge osoba s invaliditetom grada Splita, Kliška ulica bb, 5. listopada 2006. u 18 sati 

Tjedan dojenja u Splitu obilježavamo štandom zajedno i sa  dr. Irenom Zakarija Grković, liječnicom obiteljske medicine i IBLCE (The International Board of Lactation Consultant Examiners) laktacijskom konzultanticom, koja će na štandu predstaviti tu međunarodnu organizaciju. IBLCE okuplja zdravstvene radnike koji se usko bave problematikom dojenja.

Nadamo se da vam vidimo tamo, veselimo se budućim mamama i tatama, sadašnjim dojilicama i svima zainteresiranima.

----------


## zrinka

dizem   :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

http://www.radiodalmacija.hr/Default.aspx?tabid=4094

----------


## MajaMajica

http://www.radiodalmacija.hr/Default.aspx?tabid=4094

----------


## zrinka

hvala majo   :Naklon:

----------


## Andora

sad smo se ja i sestra sa dječicom vratile i bilo je super!  :D 

kupile svaka po jednu majičicu, pozdravile poznate nam cure sa foruma.   :Heart:  

vrijeme je bilo odlično, a najviše su me razveselili radoznali pogledi mama koje očito nisu upućene u Rodine projekte!

----------


## nina i.

I moje dijete je ponosni vlasnik male majice "ja sam mamino sunce"   :Heart:

----------


## snoopygirl

a ja sam morala radit   :Crying or Very sad:  
i još sam na poslu   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mayaa

kupili dvije majice i posjetili cure, bile ste super, zarazno optimistične i dobre volje. 

nadam se da je među posjetiteljima bilo još puno onih koje ste _zarazili_ osmjehom  :D

----------


## lalah

> http://www.radiodalmacija.hr/Default.aspx?tabid=4094


majo super

cure super
evo ja i dalje ne mogu skinuti smješak
baš mi je bilo dobro
šta će te
rođena štanderica  :Laughing:

----------


## lara26

vi koje niste bile, evo kako je bilo:
http://www.elektrodalmacija.com/roda/

----------


## Andora

slike su predivne   :Heart:

----------


## brane

super slike....a gdje je zrinka????

----------


## vanjci

u zadru na njihovim slikama 8)

----------

